

Bouba/kiki effect - quentinp
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouba/kiki_effect

======
fibbery
Relevant anecdote - the other day a friend sent me the logo for a new product
his company is working on. Their target market is women in their 20s, and the
product name starts with a B. But the logo is a jumble of sharp angles --
definitely a 'kiki' instead of a 'bouba'. So, although it would be impossible
to measure, I wonder if the design is less successful because of this effect.

